# The email that never arrives



## nexusxox (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello all, Lets say there is a sender and a reciever of an email. The sender sends it to the reciever but the person never gets it. The reciever is on a work office computer and states the senders email is on the "allow list" according to the sys admin and the reciever states also the email is not marked as spam nor is it incorrect address. Why is the reciever not getting this email.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No way to know without dealing doing some diagnostics. Have you tried mailing someone else in the same office? It's probably in a SPAM trap somewhere.


----------



## nexusxox (Apr 20, 2007)

I only have information that for whatever reason that person does not recieve that email. Now from what you are saying if it is the whole building you think its in some spam trap. Lets say this.. if you was in front of the computer that is not getting the email what would you do. Then lets say if you was in front of the server of the person not getting the email what would you do.


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

Are you sure he isn't deleting them? I know several people at work who claim they "never got it" just because the Email was asking them to do something or giving them information which they didn't read and promptly deleted. Most won't admit it either.

Ah, gotta love office life.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Quick question - did you try sending the e-mail more than once? Did it fail multiple times?

As johnwill suggests, try sending an e-mail to someone else in the office. If it fails to go through, then the chances of it being trapped are high. If it goes through, then it probably isn't being caught. This is a good test to try before poking through settings on either the workstation or server.

A thing to note - depending on the e-mail setup, the end-user will usually never see a lot of spam they normally would get as filters can be set on the server's end. Many pieces of spam never even reach the user.


----------



## levi.rogers (Jun 23, 2006)

*My thoughts...*

Get more information than pass it on to the IT departments from both sender and receiver. Let them handle it from there.


----------

